# [NESC] Custom Skins



## AndyVr (Mar 20, 2017)

Hope there will be allot of Custom Skins in the future, so let's share them all in this topic.


----------



## gloone (Mar 22, 2017)

Here we go. After spending a couple of hours checking out the filesystem on the NES Mini and the haxchi2 examples I made my first theme.

*=== Zelda Theme 0.1 by gloone ===*

This module will replace the GUI on your NES Mini to one with a Zelda theme.

It will replace most of the graphics, the music, some sound effects and the screensaver.

Just uninstall this module to return back to the default one.

I have only tried this on hakchi2 v.2.14b and even though it should work on earlier builds it has not been tried by me.

Video of the theme running: 
Get the file here: https://mega.nz/#!c4RGhJyb!KjeRO5VnLbeXyVGM-RBnl_KoQTDMn-8Lv8h8InS4t2o


----------



## AndyVr (Mar 29, 2017)

Console icons & Back button

https://www.reddit.com/r/nesclassic...ustom_nesc_icon_folder_set_see_comment_below/

Famicom UI Skin, Famicom UI Colors & Mario Maker Font

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sntsyhu5lre6j90/Copy to user_mods folder.7z?dl=0


----------



## Spottedfeather (Mar 29, 2017)

AndyVr said:


> View attachment 82846
> 
> View attachment 82847
> 
> ...


I didn't see anywhere to download the icons...


----------



## AndyVr (Mar 29, 2017)

Spottedfeather said:


> I didn't see anywhere to download the icons...



Check the comments.


----------



## Nysde (Mar 30, 2017)

AndyVr said:


> View attachment 82846
> 
> View attachment 82847
> 
> ...



How can you decompress color_swap_hack.hmod ? To modify it


----------



## AndyVr (Mar 30, 2017)

Unzip color_swap_hack.hmod, you will get a color_swap_hack folder, inside you find a color_swap_hack file, unzip the color_swap_hack file.

Btw, it's the same procedure for all .hmod files.


----------



## Nysde (Mar 30, 2017)

AndyVr said:


> Unzip color_swap_hack.hmod, you will get a color_swap_hack folder, inside you find a color_swap_hack file, unzip the color_swap_hack file.
> 
> Btw, it's the same procedure for all .hmod files.



Thank you, What Editor tô édit .lua ? [colors_hvc.lua] and [colors_nes.lua]


----------



## AndyVr (Mar 30, 2017)

Nysde said:


> Thank you, What Editor tô édit .lua ? [colors_hvc.lua] and [colors_nes.lua]



Any texteditor, use Notepad++.


----------



## Nysde (Mar 30, 2017)

AndyVr said:


> Any texteditor, use Notepad++.



I have an error ? lua


----------



## BCT182 (Apr 1, 2017)

AndyVr said:


> View attachment 82846
> 
> View attachment 82847
> 
> ...




Sorry this is a stupid question. Once I drag and drop the unzipped file into user mod, how do I switch to red and white or change the skin?


----------



## DatSpacedude (Apr 5, 2017)

AndyVr said:


> View attachment 82846
> 
> View attachment 82847
> 
> ...


Hello, I'm interested in using the setup you have above and have a question that I can't seem to find the answer to myself. How did you change the folder image for the "back" buttons into the red warp pipes you have? Thanks for the links to the hmods.


----------



## dfarkus (Apr 10, 2017)

DatSpacedude said:


> Hello, I'm interested in using the setup you have above and have a question that I can't seem to find the answer to myself. How did you change the folder image for the "back" buttons into the red warp pipes you have? Thanks for the links to the hmods.



Simply replace the "folder_back.png" in the "folder_images" folder with whatever PNG you wish.


----------



## DatSpacedude (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, although I already had this issue resolved. I'd forgotten that I deleted folder_back.png in a past hakchi version and never realized it even existed.


----------



## WayneCAlderman (Jul 23, 2018)

Nysde said:


> I have an error ? lua


I just tested it looks like sublime text editor shows more clean version then notepad and notepad++


----------

